# Sibelius' works for violin solo



## Benny (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,
A friend told me he once heard on old records Sibelius' works for violin solo, but can't find them any more, and couldn't track them on the web.
He's a Sibelius-lover and was really enthusiastic about them. Actually, he evoked my curiosity, too.
Does anyone have a thread?

Thanks,
Benny


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Could he have meant works for violin and orchestra, or those for violin and piano?

A quick glance through the BIS complete Sibelius edition doesn´t seem to result in any pieces for solo violin ... http://www.bis.se/bis_pages/bis_sibelius-edition.php


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't think Sibelius wrote music for soloviolin. Chambermusic , tonepoems yes.
By no means an expert, and willing to stand corrected...

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

He wrote a violin sonata, didn't he? Maybe that's what your friend had in mind.


----------

